
Nokia’s strategy for breaking into the US market is to attack the low end - bobbiechen
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/7/18654332/nokia-3-1-a-c-att-cricket-launch-prepaid-price-specs-features-release-date-interview
======
tannhaeuser
Nokia if you're listening: I'm sick of Android and iPhones and would by a
basic smartphone with a web browser, privacy, and MP3, which is also usable as
mass storage device. OLED and small size would be a plus.

~~~
new4thaccount
Yea...it doesn't need to be perfect or have pretty much any apps except for
web browser, mp3 player, PDF viewer, document viewer, text messaging, alarm
...that is the only thing I use my phone for.

